# 3 month old, not much hair



## Myrty (Jul 21, 2012)

Our puppy, Lucy, is 3.5 months old and just went through a shedding period and now she doesn't have much hair. She has hair but not like what I thought a Golden would have and not like a lot of these pictures. Any ideas?????


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't sweat it to much. My show girl was so bald at 4 months that I was asked by the show photographer, "Golden right?". She has beautiful structure but hair not so much.
Each golden will grow coat when it grows coat. At 6 months Jinx was out their with 6-9 girls just dipping in it. Now at 9.5 mo ths she finally has the hair I have been waiting for.
Keep in mind some dog will be more gifted in he hair area. Jinx's mom has 6 sibblings I have seen as adults. One just has a different style coat. Very thick but shorter than the others, who have flowing furnishings on chests, bellies, legs, and tails.
It will come be patient.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

At that age they are just starting to get some adult coat down their backs. It will come. It also depends on genetics- what kind if coat did the sire and dam have? Around 7 months is when you'll really notice the furnishings growing! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

That sounds just like Arya. Around that time I had people asking "are you sure she's not a lab?" but now at 4 months she's starting to get her hair back. Like the PP said, it's starting on her back and her front legs too. Thankfully we are also getting some adult teeth too!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I have 2 goldens 3 mo apart in age. My female's coat grew slowly and she looked like a lab for many months even with the more adult hair starting down her back. Her coat when winter hit sure wouldn't have kept her very warm! But slowly her fringe started and at least she look more like a golden. By 9 mo she had a fairly decent coat and by spring no one called her a lab any more. Our boy was opposite, not a lot of puppy fuzzy coat, but he went to a thick coat quickly. Again think by 9 mo, both looked the breed they were.

Some coats just grow slowly and some are full of coat from the beginning. Parents of the pup will help you know what the end result should be. Just hang in there and be patient. It will grow and soon you wish it was still short and not shedding all over the place.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Napoleon will never have that full thick long golden coat that I love on goldens...I just have to be happy that I wont have to vacuum twice as much


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Just the other day I was looking back at a couple of videos of Jamie and I was really surprised at how short his fur was, his tail fur was really short. He was about 1.5yrs old, he's now 4 and has the most wonderful luscious coat  his tail fur (which i dont trim) is a good 7 inches longer!!! The coat will come in, just very gradually I love how the tail unfurls like rapunzels plait


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The hair will come, just give it time. And then you'll have dust bunnies!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Boy I wish I had Cody's pictures to show you. He looked like a lab for many many months. He ended up looking like a lion like his dad. Which is one of the reason we chose this litter. He had the prettiest coat I have ever seen. Be patient


----------



## Myrty (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you to everyone, you've all made me feel so much better, I was afraid we had the first hairless Golden....adorable as she is, can't wait for more hair!!!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Myrty said:


> Thank you to everyone, you've all made me feel so much better, I was afraid we had the first hairless Golden....adorable as she is, *can't wait for more hair!*!!!


LOL! Never heard any golden owner say that before. Especially since most of us have to vacuum once or twice a day:


----------

